# Hilton is a great system



## GregT (Sep 14, 2012)

All,

I just really like the Hilton system, the properties, the call center, pretty much everything.

I'm planning on a summer 2013 trip to Oahu (HHV/Aulani) followed by a week on Maui.

I plan to be at HHV for 4 nights, then Aulani for 5 nights, then Maui.  My HHV plan is June 13 - June 17.   I booked into a 2BR Plus.

Well, last night was when June 13 opened up (actually the night before, and I booked it and then walked it to to add one additional night).   

It's just terrific that I knew the exact date/time when the reservation would open up ----  I could see the availability across the different properties and then book what I wanted.    (My enthusiasm for this makes more sense when you see my Marriott story later).

Then this morning I called HGVC's call center and asked them to confirm that my reservation was for a unit code 2BP (dedicated 2BR) and not a 2PL (lock-off 2BR).  I wanted 2BP because there are two of them on the Diamond Head side (versus a single 2PL on the DH side) and if I do get the one 2BP on Ewa, it's one unit closer to the Marina than the one Ewa 2PL.

Well the call center told me I'd booked into the 2PL.  I requested they change it to a 2BP and they did right away.   

What a great system, property and customer service!!!!

Warning --- mini-rant coming --- contrast this with Marriott's new system -- I tried to use points to get a 2BR OF at MOC for a period of 9 nights -- no dice.   The inventory just wasn't (and still isn't) there.  Marriott's new system is just an exchange like RCI, and not a reservation system, like HGVC.  Looking at MOC's inventory for Summer 2013 is like looking at HHV inventory 7 months out -- isolated pockets of days but a 7 day window is the rare exception.   At least with HHV, you have  good shot 9 months out.

But I digress -- HGVC absolutely rocks and I'm excited to be going back in June!!!   :whoopie: 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 14, 2012)

Hopefully the Marriott DC plan will improve. It's still new and although I am a member, I haven't done anything with it. HGVC does sound like a great system and gets lots of rave reviews. Do you mind sharing what you own? It seems like I'm seeing 7,000 HGVC points as the best option.


----------



## GregT (Sep 14, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> Hopefully the Marriott DC plan will improve. It's still new and although I am a member, I haven't done anything with it. HGVC does sound like a great system and gets lots of rave reviews. Do you mind sharing what you own? It seems like I'm seeing 7,000 HGVC points as the best option.



I also hope that Marriott's DC improves -- will be interesting to follow.

I started with a 4,800 point 1BR Platinum at Sea World.  Chosen for its good MF/pt ratio.   I used it to test the system and the properties and was really happy.    I've since purchased a second 4,800 point 1BR Platinum, this type at I-Drive.   

I definitely agree that 7,000 points is a good level -- and more is better if it can be found economically (both from a purchase price and MF perspective).

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2012)

HGVC was my last purchase and I agree with you that it looks like a great system.  Between the availability that I see online and the RCI points access (for short stays), my other TSs are starting to look less and less appealing.

I'm actually in the process of offing most of my TSs, after seeing how much better a fit HGVC is for us.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 14, 2012)

presley said:


> HGVC was my last purchase and I agree with you that it looks like a great system.  Between the availability that I see online and the RCI points access (for short stays), my other TSs are starting to look less and less appealing.
> 
> I'm actually in the process of offing most of my TSs, after seeing how much better a fit HGVC is for us.



Can you convert your grand pacific to hgvc?


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Until Marriott allows all Marriott owners to join the DC, it will be a flawed system.

I too am looking into a HGVC purchase but right now I am leaning more toward Hyatt as that system is cheaper and has better ski locations.  I am following what (if anything) HGVC does in Park City, though.

Is Valdero easy to book for Presidents day week?  Any size unit?


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2012)

PearlCity said:


> Can you convert your grand pacific to hgvc?



No.  They only allowed that for a limited time and that was before I was an owner.  

I am considering going to a Marbrisa presentation and telling them I'll buy something if they convert my other GP weeks.  It's a long shot, though.


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Is Valdero easy to book for Presidents day week?  Any size unit?


Nothing available that week or the following week at this time.  I'm sure a more experienced owner will have an idea of how far in advance you have to book.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for checking.  I happen to like Breckenridge a lot.  I stayed at the Marriott last Presidents day week and will be there again this coming ski season but the Hilton would definately be a step up.  



presley said:


> Nothing available that week or the following week at this time.  I'm sure a more experienced owner will have an idea of how far in advance you have to book.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, now why didn't Hilton buy Shell.  Shell has resorts in places Hilton doesn't have them.  The San Francisco and Napa resorts, Peacock Suites near Disneyland, and that beautiful Kauai resort, the Door County, WI resort.  All of those resorts would fit right into Hilton so well and would provide owners instant variety.  I would love that.  

I hope Wyndham never buys out Hilton.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Greg, congratulations on your reservation in HGVC.  Hopefully the time you want in Maui opens up for you.  Good luck.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 14, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Then this morning I called HGVC's call center and asked them to confirm that my reservation was for a unit code 2BP (dedicated 2BR) and not a 2PL (lock-off 2BR).  I wanted 2BP because there are two of them on the Diamond Head side (versus a single 2PL on the DH side) and if I do get the one 2BP on Ewa, it's one unit closer to the Marina than the one Ewa 2PL.
> 
> ...



So I am right to assume the letter abbreviations stand for 2BP = 2 br plus, 2PL = 2br plus lock off.  Do you know code for 2 br standard, those are all 8th floor and below correct?  Your floor plan document indicates everything 9 and up is plus. I have 2 reserved for Memorial weekend, I'll see if I can request both on the same floor at least.

Thx.


----------



## RichardL (Sep 14, 2012)

*HGVC*

Hi Greg:  Staying now at the HGVC Craigendarroach in Scotland. It is great that HGVC has 3 locations in Scotland and some in Portugal. For my taste each timeshare group as different locations to offer so exchanging or multiply ownerships works well


----------



## jin (Sep 14, 2012)

presley said:


> Nothing available that week or the following week at this time.  I'm sure a more experienced owner will have an idea of how far in advance you have to book.



Timing is everything with HGVC.  I have Valdoro for this presidents week (which we may still trade) for the 2nd year in a row.  For the tough trades, you need to mark your calender 9 mos out...


----------



## GregT (Sep 15, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> So I am right to assume the letter abbreviations stand for 2BP = 2 br plus, 2PL = 2br plus lock off.  Do you know code for 2 br standard, those are all 8th floor and below correct?  Your floor plan document indicates everything 9 and up is plus. I have 2 reserved for Memorial weekend, I'll see if I can request both on the same floor at least.
> 
> Thx.



Yes, you are correct on these codes.   I do not know the codes for the 2BR (standard) units.

But there are two types of 2BR Plus units -- one is the 2BR's that are dedicated, and one is the 2BR's that lock-off into a Studio and a 1BR.

2BP -- 2BR Plus unit, that is dedicated 2BR
2PL -- 2BR Plus unit, that is lock-off unit

There are two 2BPs on the Diamond Head side, and one 2BP on the Ewa side.

There is one 2PL on the Diamond Head side, and one 2PL on the Ewa side.

As noted, the floor is important because two of the three rooms for 2BP are from floor 9 and above, (and the third is from floor 3).   For the 2PL's, they start at Floor 5 on DH and Floor 9 on Ewa.  

Fun stuff.....loving HGVC!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 15, 2012)

I have gotten Valdoro during Presidents week a few times. If you don't see anything right at the opening of club season keep checking. I picked up one reservation only a few months out when someone canceled. Also if you go less than 7 days, skipping the the first weekend of the week there seemed to be more rooms. The resort is great.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 15, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> I have gotten Valdoro during Presidents week a few times. If you don't see anything right at the opening of club season keep checking. I picked up one reservation only a few months out when someone canceled. Also if you go less than 7 days, skipping the the first weekend of the week there seemed to be more rooms. The resort is great.



This is a great tip for all HGVC properties, and allow me to expand on it based on discussions recently in other threads here.

Check shorter weekday stays and book with points in club season, once you get inside 30 days open season check weekends and use cash.  I think people book weekends only for shorter trips, leaving more weekdays free in club season, once it gets to 31 days before check in you pick up cancellations.  Weekdays are cheaper using points (50% less), weekends are cheaper using cash ($20 more).


----------



## GregT (Sep 15, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Check shorter weekday stays and book with points in club season, once you get inside 30 days open season check weekends and use cash.  I think people book weekends only for shorter trips, leaving more weekdays free in club season, once it gets to 31 days before check in you pick up cancellations.  Weekdays are cheaper using points (50% less), weekends are cheaper using cash ($20 more).



That is a great tip -I never thought of that. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 16, 2012)

We have been with HGVC since 2001.  It has been provided numerous fantastic vacations that we would not have enjoyed without timesharing.  Our next HGVC vacation will be a Panama Canal Cruise in 2013.  The flexibility is amazing.  The HHonors points accumulate very quickly with the HHonors AmEx. Therefore, it is really not necessary to convert HGVC points to HHonors points.  The conversion rate is poor anyway.


----------



## detjason (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm glad GregT started this post because I was about to Start a post asking for a comparison between HGVC and Marriott properties. However, my question is related to the actual quality of the destinations, not the flexibility or customer service. I seems as though HGVC wins with ease of use.  I hope my questions are appropriate for this thread. The following is based on my limited research and personal preferences, and not meant to disparage HGVC. 

(I decided to Post my question as a seperate post titled "Talk me into HGVC"


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 17, 2012)

GregT said:


> Yes, you are correct on these codes.   I do not know the codes for the 2BR (standard) units.
> 
> But there are two types of 2BR Plus units -- one is the 2BR's that are dedicated, and one is the 2BR's that lock-off into a Studio and a 1BR.
> 
> ...



I poked around in Revolution, Open Season, and you can see exactly which type by code when you click on a green available slot.

Studio:
STP. STR. STX. 

1BR:
1LR. 1BR. 1LP. 1BP

2BR:
2BP. 2BR. 2RL. 2PL. 2BX. 2LX. 

I didn't see any 3br avail so couldn't get those codes.


----------



## GregT (Sep 17, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I poked around in Revolution, Open Season, and you can see exactly which type by code when you click on a green available slot.
> 
> Studio:
> STP. STR. STX.
> ...



Good stuff, thanks for posting this.

Are these.... (?????)

STP - Studio that is the lock-off of a 2 bedroom Plus
STR - Studio that is the lock-off of a 2 bedroom Standard
STX - ????

1LR - 1BR that is the master of a 2 bedroom Standard that locks-off
1BR - 1BR that is a dedicated 1BR
1LP - 1BR Plus that is the master suite of a 2 bedroom Plus that locks-off
1BP - 1BR Plus that is a dedicated 1BR


2BP - 2BR Plus that is dedicated 2 bedroom
2PL - 2BR Plus that has a door between the 1BR and Studio (ie, locks-off)
2BR - 2BR Standard that is dedicated 2 bedroom
2RL - 2BR Standard that has a door between the 1BR and Studio (ie, locks-off)
2BX - ????
2LX - ????

(where's the 1BX and 1LX -- maybe it exists but not available in Open Season)?

Thanks again for finding this -- I think I have the codes right....???

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Sep 17, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I poked around in Revolution, Open Season, and you can see exactly which type by code when you click on a green available slot.
> 
> Studio:
> STP. STR. STX.
> ...




Dave,
This is really interesting info. It takes me back to our other conversation about open season cash vs. points. When I did the cost compairison I used a standard 2-bed for the points required, but it looks like you could potentially get a plus or premium room for a few dollars more. 

Thanks for posting this,
Steve


----------



## slum808 (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay now I'm getting really currious. If anyone has the time, I'd love to know if there's anything in open season between Sept 28 and Oct 7 at HHV. I should have thought about this at the 30 day mark.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not an owner (yet) but I have been very impressed with the service I've gotten from HGVC in regards to the vacation package I purchased in the summer and booked today (my birthday weekend in May 2013 at Myrtle Beach.) Very pro-active (without being pushy) and it is very clear that they want to make me happy. They changed two "conditions" of the package--booking within 45 days (when there was nothing I wanted available) and booking for dates within 7 months (which would have been Feb. 2013)--without so much as really batting an eyelash. 

Very impressed so far. Of course, not impressed enough to buy retail, but they don't know that, yet....

They even said that while they couldn't confirm an oceanfront property this far out, if I had to rebook dates in order to get one, they'd "work with me" on the $20 change fee (and made notes to all of this in their files.)

If you own HGVC in Orlando, the 1-in-4 rule with Disney doesn't apply, correct? Because RCI just sees the HGVC points, and not where the ownership is?

Still debating between HGVC and Worldmark as a second purchase, and all because GregT has been so compelling about the value of both....


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 17, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Okay now I'm getting really currious. If anyone has the time, I'd love to know if there's anything in open season between Sept 28 and Oct 7 at HHV. I should have thought about this at the 30 day mark.



HHV 9/29-10/1
1LP. $220
2BP. $260
HHV 10/2-10/4
1LR. $160

GW 9/29-10/1
2br+. $260
GW 10/2-10/4
1br premier. $240
2br plus. $240

Kingsland 9/28-10/1 3 nights
2br $340
2br + $400

Similar openings at BC and Waikloa also.


----------



## slum808 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dave,
Thanks for looking that up for me. I have to say that I'm a bit surprised, those are the dates of the Hawaii public school fall break. Now I'm kind of hoping we wont like our stay next May, otherwise I might be in the market for another TS again.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 18, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Dave,
> Thanks for looking that up for me. I have to say that I'm a bit surprised, those are the dates of the Hawaii public school fall break. Now I'm kind of hoping we wont like our stay next May, otherwise I might be in the market for another TS again.



I actuallly had my friend who owns HGVC (the one I rented from two weeks ago) look up the cash stays a couple weeks ago, there were more openings.  I don't know if a lot of Hawaii folk own HGVC? At least maybe not the public school parents. Lol. Or maybe they take the opportunity for cheaper airfares elsewhere to go off island... Remember though, HGVC is gold season during our fall break so I think points are cheaper


----------



## frank808 (Sep 18, 2012)

PearlCity said:


> I actuallly had my friend who owns HGVC (the one I rented from two weeks ago) look up the cash stays a couple weeks ago, there were more openings.  I don't know if a lot of Hawaii folk own HGVC? At least maybe not the public school parents. Lol. Or maybe they take the opportunity for cheaper airfares elsewhere to go off island... Remember though, HGVC is gold season during our fall break so I think points are cheaper



I have a few friends that work at HHV.  They commented to the fact that occupancy is going to drop into the 50 percentile from what they have heard. It will be slow from early oct till mid nov.  I have looked and it is slow for Aulani and MKO during the same time periods.  I was able to book a stay at Aulani for halloween 2 weeks ago.  But changed our plans as a HHV 3br penthouse for the week of halloween just opened up 3 nights ago.  This is the second year I was able to get the 3br for the same time period.  Allso for this fall period I was able book a 2br at MKO for Thanksgiving (thanks larue for the help) and for the week after that.  

I think its just the slow season for hotels/ts in general.  Great opportunities for us timeshare addicts to get a fix.  This is when HGVC with its open season rates gets my pick for best resort system.  I  love the smaller crowds and I absolutely love the cheap open season rates!


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 18, 2012)

presley said:


> No.  They only allowed that for a limited time and that was before I was an owner.
> 
> I am considering going to a Marbrisa presentation and telling them I'll buy something if they convert my other GP weeks.  It's a long shot, though.



Never say never.  Awhile back one could buy a studio at GPP (direct) and "bundle" your existing GPP units and convert to HGVC.  One could also swap other GPR resort units, like for like or upgrade and get into HGVC via this method as well.  Not sure what the rules are today.  This was a few months ago when I checked into it for a friend.  Feel free to give the GPP Resale Dept. (800.285.3515) a call to explore this option. Ask for Debbie. Good luck.


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 18, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, now why didn't Hilton buy Shell.  Shell has resorts in places Hilton doesn't have them.  The San Francisco and Napa resorts, Peacock Suites near Disneyland, and that beautiful Kauai resort, the Door County, WI resort.  All of those resorts would fit right into Hilton so well and would provide owners instant variety.  I would love that.
> 
> I hope Wyndham never buys out Hilton.



This is why I keep my DRI Club Points - good alternate locations to HGVC like Maui and Kauai, and a few good European spots as well.


----------

